# Defrosting embryos



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
Hoping that some of you have some experience of FEt which you can share with me.

I am due to have ET at the end of this week - arggghhhhh!  I thought that my clinic would defrost on the morning of transfer (they did this when I had a natural FET 3 years ago) but they are going to thaw them the day before transfer!  Does anyone elses clinic do this?  It really worries me to be honest  !  What if they defrost OK (there are 11 of them but I have asked them to thaw 2 at a time) but then don't make it over night?  Surely then I'll have nothing to transfer?  HELPPPPPPP - feeling really nervous 
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Jellybaby,

Not sure about that one, i'm having my last Blast defrosted on Mon am and if ok i'm having ET Mon Pm.

Sorry, i'm not really answering your question but good luck and i'm sure you'll have some lovely embies ready for transfer      

Lea

x x x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and good luck for your blast transfer - I have a gorgeous little girl as a result of a blast transfer  !

Should probably add that my embies were frozen on day 3.

Thanks for any help you can give,
JB. x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there, in answer to your question, I am due to have FET this Friday of which I have 6 
embryos waiting to thaw. The consultant will defrost 2 at a time, one the day before and one in the morning, this is because my embryos last time nearly reach blast stage at day 3. It could be that your embryos might be at it's full stage for blast that's may be thawing a day before. Don't worry with 11 embryo's you are likely to have alot surviving the thaw. Keep positive , it only take my good quality embryo.Good luck. Lynn E


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Jellybaby

What stage were your embryo's? They do take the embryo's out the day before if there not at blast stage as they want to see if they can get them to blast.On my last FET,mine were at blast and thawing them they went down to an 8 cell...this happens alot.Try not to worry lovely.11...wow thats a good amount.They will not leave you with nothing to transfur Hun.Good luck and   your way.

Lou xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. My embryos were frozen on day 3 but I have no idea how many cells etc.  I do know that my clinic only freeze grade A and AB embryos and they keep telling me they are not good at FET (great eh?  Measly 8% chance apparently!).  Guess all I can do is pray that my babies make it overnight   and prove my miserable clinic wrong  !


----------



## mand103 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi
I had my FET last week after having 6 defrosted, 2 didn't survive thawing, 2 were fragmented and 2 were perfect, they were at the 4 cell stage, this is my second attempt, i did have 14 embryo's due to OHSS, but now only have 3 left.  So far no spotting which is a good sign, but taking so many hormones which is making me feel crap.  
Good luck to you!

Mandy xx


----------

